
How a guy used a scheme to become a startup “millionaire” in three weeks - petercooper
http://fusion.net/story/54990/guy-got-rich-using-jet/
======
Giorgi
The whole story is just brilliant, company that has theoretical valuation,
theoretical business model, it could work, or not, a guy who has theoretical
money or not, and a theoretical stock. Everything is just air, except well...
that $18 000 he spent.

------
swalsh
Couldn't he also sell the options on the Second Market for a bit of a
discount?

------
petercooper
I had to edit the title to make it fit on HN and I kinda hate it, but due to
HN policy, didn't want to editorialize too much. The underlying story is
pretty interesting though.

------
godisdad
I misread "a scheme" as "Scheme"

